# 2013 Fawns [multiple images]



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

A day or so old; waiting for Mama to return :










Testing new legs :



















I am _fast_ :


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Wow!!! Incredible pictures!!! Ive never seen these except for bambi hehehe 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Precious!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Those pictures are wonderful! Thanks for posting.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Just beautiful.......


----------



## Adnamac (Jun 14, 2013)

I love little fawns! Where I live (in Pennsylvania) we have tons of white tailed deer. They really are such gorgeous creatures, I never get tired of seeing them. 

I adore this time of year, when all the spotted babies show up. 

Thanks for sharing your wonderful pictures!


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Wow! Bambi!! Love the pictures!!! They are incredible!!!!


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

*Fawns, now weened & growing fast ...*


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

I know you are in the FL Keys - are these Key deer?


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

plr said:


> I know you are in the FL Keys - are these Key deer?


Yes !

_addendum_ : Photos are not from this year, but you can get an idea of the size of young fawns relative to an ordinary bird bath:


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks -- That was the next question I was going to ask -- size-wise how do they compare to white-tail deer.


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

plr said:


> Thanks -- That was the next question I was going to ask -- size-wise how do they compare to white-tail deer.


I'm not sure, since I've never really spent much time around the Northern White-Tail and the "official" tendency here, is to emphasize the diminutive size of the Key Deer. The claim is that the Key Deer is a "subspecies" of the White-Tail ($$$ -- must maintain its status as an "endangered species"). The Key Deer is an isolated population of White-Tail whose size reflects the availability and quality of nutrients in its environment over time. Years ago, the average size of Key deer was considerably smaller than it is today. As the quantity and quality of nutrients and availability of fresh water has increased with the increase in human habitation (orchid blooms in the yard ? ... yum !; birdbaths ...), the deer are gradually gaining in size.

I don't know how this fellow (I call him "Greyface" and he is probably the Papa of many of the fawns in our herd --- we are on a small peninsula) would stack up to a Northern White-Tail, but he always looks well fed when I see him (during the Fall-Winter rut):


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

so beautiful!!!


----------



## ABGG (Jan 27, 2013)

Wow!!!!!!!!!
Beautiful!


----------

